# Two New Arrivals (Casio Edifice And Citizen Signature)



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I decided that my Xmas present was going to be the Casio Edifice EQW M1100DB 1AER. I've been pondering this one for the last 3 months, having originally discounted it as being too big/heavy and not liking the dial (no digital element). I'd also been waiting for the black finish with green dial to arrive in the shops but decided recently that I've got enough black watches (and I couldn't wait!!)

So, I ordered it online and it arrived 2 days later (at the 'local' DHL depot 20 miles from my house!!). I collected it last Friday and resisted the temptation to even open the box (as it was for Xmas!!) - that was hard I have to say.

On Sunday I went over to the Westtfield shopping centre for the first time and had a good browse in the Tag, Omega and other top end watch/jewellers. I discovered the Fraser Hart store and immediately spotted that they carried the Citizen Signature range that I'd first seen in Windsor a few months ago.

I took a look at the Moon Phase Flyback Chronograph in titanium (AV3013-54E) and loved it - exceptionally light with a superb dial (the moon phase discs with gold hi-lights set-off beautifully against the blue). That and the 4-year interest free deal along with a drive a Ferrari experience day clinched my decision so I phoned them on Monday morning and reserved it and collected it last night. The store manager was incredibly helpful and made the whole experience a pleasure - highly recommended.

It's now in its box (until Xmas day) and the Edifice is on my wrist (I took my pin pusher tools into work and did the strap adjustment at my desk!!). I'm very pleased with the Casio. It is heavy (I'd say the heaviest watch I own) but it wears very nicely and doesn't look too big. The dial has plenty of 'complication' but the sub dials don't draw attention away from the main hands, so reading the time at a glance is very easy. The muli-layered / levelled dial is also very interesting to look at.

So, no more watches until after Xmas now (must resist).


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

A picture (blackberry, so not great) of the Casio. I'm really pleased with this one. It feels great on and I love the detailing on the dial and sub-dials. The colours, especially the blue are fantastic.

I won't be able to post a picture of the Signature until after Xmas (I'm pretty excited ;-)


----------

